# Spending on dogs...



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

I read that apparently a dog owner spends an average of £20,000 on a dog during its lifetime - that's $35,748 or €28,871...

Wow, that's hefty - that info should be made available for all those who just buy a dog out of a whim...


----------



## stephybooboo (Apr 2, 2006)

wow- i have 2 dogs :shock: looking for a third lol. and 2 kids- i'm destined to be broke. OH WELL cause life isn't fun unless you have someone (or some dog) to live it with


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Yeah, have 2 dogs, too... but don't we just love spending on them...


----------



## peenutts mom (Mar 9, 2006)

I think i take better care of my Peenutt then myself ...she is first in line..
and when ever i got out food shopping or really anyplace - i look for a toy for her...hubby was a little mad the other day - because i told him no to something he wanted (too expensive cut of meat) - i said in a few weeks it will be on sale (you get to know how the stores work) and then i found this "super chicken" lots on places for peenutt to hold on to...big nose too...Peenutt loves her super chicken...and hubby had to settle for hamburgers... 

Peenutt - princess of the universe - ruler of the house.... lol

Therese


----------



## Renee xO (Mar 29, 2006)

let me tell you, ive had happi for EXACTLY one month, today. I just bought him a diamond charm that clips to his collar, WITH a blue collar with diamonds on it AND every single day, i buy him BONES and TOYS. He gets something new EVERYDAY. Also, i bought him a new tee shirt that says 'Mommys spoiled little boy" and its baby blue, to make his collar and charm! He gets everything! He has a draw full of CLOTHES. I am crazy over him, i love him. I am planning on getting him a little collar, with a dog tag that says his name and stuff.. oh i hook him up so good... so, moral of this story, he gets about 300 dollars per WEEK on random ITEMS, like jewelry, clothes, toys, bones, food, AND things like carriers, and bowls, just random things


----------



## Kioana (Mar 1, 2005)

i spoile my chi's but on a budget! i'll buy them things every other week. like i'll go on ebay and i'll shop around i'm not a chi mom that will just drop $30,$40,$50 on a shirt. becasue to me that 40 $ could go to some thing they really need now find me that same shirt for 15 oh i'm getting it. plus i have 4 chi's to buy for and i don't like to buy for one and not buy for the others because in my mind they get mad when they don't get :roll:


----------



## appleblossom (Mar 10, 2005)

I too spoil my chis on a budget I love getting them new things but I just cant see spending alot of money on somethings. I would love a carrier but I wont buy one cause I know that I will never uses it but maybe a couple of times.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Renee xO said:


> so, moral of this story, he gets about 300 dollars per WEEK on random ITEMS, like jewelry, clothes, toys, bones, food, AND things like carriers, and bowls, just random things


Umm ... didn't you say in another post:



Renee xO said:


> i am 24, so yes, i am old enough to move out. unfortunately, i dont have the funds to do so, right now.


...about not being able to move out because you were mad about your mom feeding your dog junk? Now, $300 a week is over $1,200 a month ... on your dog alone! If that isn't the necessary funds to move out, I don't know what is.

I don't mean to sound picky, and I'm not saying this to be mean or rude, but I'm confused ... I don't like it when people lie, and something isn't adding up here =/

Actually, here's the post where you said that:
http://www.chihuahua-people.com/viewtopic.php?t=23660 

Just a bit confused, that's all :wave:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

wow 300 dollars a week thats crazy :lol: rocky is def spoiled but on a budget as well. i am a full time student and i only work part time so i could never afford that, but i love walmart and they the cheapest toys that rocky loves so i go there. like last week i was there getting drinks and things and i ALWAYS have to stop by the dog stuff and i found a huge box of $.50 toys :shock: and they were perfect size for small dogs. so he got lots of new toys and i only had to spend a couple dollars. 

i am also interested in what luvballet found? :? :? you dont have the funds bc you spend so much on your chi!!


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

^ Yes and if that is true, I think Happi would be much better off with a safe place to live than with diamonds on his collar


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

I was just thinking today...."I haven't bought any clothes for myself in a while, but I've bought Lola so many toys, treats, clothes, a carrier...." I love to spoil my baby....I wish I could find clothes for cheaper, but she's so tiny, it's hard to find anything to fit!! Sometimes the shirts I buy her are more than what I would spend on myself!


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

My dogs are spoiled to an extent... but I am a full time student who works part time, so I can't buy them stuff every day or anything. My puppies have a TON of toys and treats, and they are on great holistic foods, so they are doing pretty well :wink: 

I agree with luv ballet and tiffany- spending $300 on a dog when you're living at home in a bad situation is kind of odd. $1200 a month can get you a nice apartment and furniture to start out with.


----------



## Renee xO (Mar 29, 2006)

I DIDNT LIE, I DONT LIE AND I HATE LIARS. and yes, that is ALOT of money per month, but MY MOTHER AND BOYFRIEND bought half of his stuff!! and its not EVERY SINGLE week he gets 300 dollars worth of stuff, that was a rought estimate, some weeks it was 200-150 ive only had him for ONE month as of today and in order to have a dog, u need to have accessorys, food, etc. i guess i should have said I HAVE ONLY HAD HIM SINCE 3.26.06 AND I DONT PLAN ON SPENDING 200-300 EVERY WEEK FOR THE REST OF MY LIFE ON HIM...ITS ONLY HOW IT HAS BEEN SINCE HES BEEN HOME BECAUSE HE REQUIRES THINGS AND I GET HIM ONLY THE EXPENSIVE TO MAKE SURE ITS THE BEST. i dont come on here for PEOPLE to NIT PICK every word i say and to accuse me of lying.. i DESPISE that. HAPPI DOES HAVE A SAFE HOME TO LIVE IN.. my living arrangements have CHANGED, not that that is anyones concern. why is it that every post i get jumped on?? I mean what is it, do you guys NOT like me? Do you want me to stop comming on here? cause if so, i will leave. no big deal. i dont want to be, where i am not welcomed. 
PS, ALSO, not that its anyones concern, I AM LIVING WITH A CHRONIC, LIFELONG ILLNESS WHICH PREVENTS ME FROM LIVING ON MY OWN and doing things normal people could do... U DONT KNOW MY CIRCUMSTANCES, AND ID APPRECIATE IT, IF U WOULD PRIVATE MESSAGE ME IF U HAVE SOMETHING U WANT TO KNOW


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Yes, it is fun to buy for them. I didn't realize they needed diamonds though, I guess I should get Yoshi some 

Kidding, kidding ... I am ^_^


----------



## Lory07 (Apr 12, 2006)

Ya'll (Texan) are acting like a bunch of snappy chi's....can't we all just get along  :lol:


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

i wasnt trying to be mean, just suggesting that walmart is an awesome store to buy toys from and they are super cheap! i was just trying to save people some money :lol: :lol: and renee you dont have to explain yourself, i dont hink your liar :wink: i just couldnt imagine spending that much but now i realize you wont do that forever so thats good :lol:  it is hard not to buy our babies stuff theyre just too cute to say no! :wave:


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Oh well, I don't spend $300 a week on any of my two chis or both of them combined... BUT I do buy tem the best dog food I can find (in my opinion, it's James Wellbeloved in the UK), and I do make sure they go to good vets, are healthy, etc.

What is best does not necessarily have to be expensive anyway... I mean there is a vet like 3 min. walk down the road from me, which is probably good, but due to the neighbourhood, also quite expensive. However, there is Beaumont Animal Hospital down the road (about a 10 min. car drive), a veterinary surgery linked to the Royal Veterinary College here in London - that means there are some of the best vets there (well, they teach so they must be good - and there are only a handful of veterinary colleges in the UK, so getting in is quite difficult), but students are allowed to watch and help. The good thing is due to it being part of the college, there are quite good facilities available. And it's not expensive at all...

Well, my chis are spoiled, but spoiled in the manner that they get loads of attention, and I get them through the quite pricey pet passport process so that they can come with us on holidays. My 3-year-old chi (almost 4) is really well-behaved though, and he is also quite a stingy little chi- one may believe he is quite a Scot (for all you Scots out there :wink: )!! He thinks chew toys are a waste of money and rather sleeps or watches the world go by. He takes care of all his stuff, i.e. his collar, little toys - to an extent that the stuff I bought him when I got him still exist even now! 

My younger Chi is very much a tomboy-ish "me, me, me" girl... doesn't like all the pink clothes mummy buys, but does love the chew toys!!! And boy - no toy can be kept longer than a couple of weeks as she just chews them all! We have to keep my other chi's toys away from her! (He gets really sad when he sees her chew his favourite cuddle toy)

So my younger Chi costs me definitely more than my older chi...

Note: I just ordered some James Wellbeloved kibbles... and I miscalculated the amount!!!  I bought 6x2kg packets... and now I have 12kg in my flat which makes my bedroom smell of dog food (because I don't want it in the living room!). So we sleep with windows open... :roll:


----------



## rach (Jan 12, 2006)

lol tasel. Tilly's on JWB also i keep hers in a huge sealed tub. hope ur chi's eat up fast lol :lol: :lol: :lol: 

I also spoil Tilly on a budget i've got some fab bargains from ebay.


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

Rach,

Know of any 12kg sealed tub??? :wink:


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

I do love to buy stuff for my girls, probably the biggest cost is just care though. Food and vetcare. I'm on a very tight budget right now, saving to move away from home and start school back in Illinois so I can't splurge too much on clothes and accessories for my girls right now. I do buy them stuff on sale alot though and they have tons of toys and almost as many clothes as I do that I've accumulated. :lol: I'm very grateful for Petedge since I can get so much from them at such a low low price.


----------



## *Tiffany* (Sep 27, 2005)

watermonkey, pet edge is a great place i love it! they def have the chepest prices i have seen! :wave:


----------



## Renee xO (Mar 29, 2006)

guys, im sorry i just read my reply and i was kind of snappy. im sorry, i was aggravated. i felt like everyone was jumping on me =( i do apologize tho. 
ps, its not DIAMONds diamonds, i cant explain it.. its not a HUGE rock of diamonds, nothing major, just a little heart with diamonds on it. I am going to take a picture and show you so u can see, cause i cant explain it. Also his collar has diamonds around it, and it was cheaper, the collar is FAKE diamonds, curbia zerconia ( spelling? ), its like a lower diamond, or something like that??? Im not sure, all i know, is it was kind of expensive but worth it, cause he looks cute with it! hehe.. 
Yeah, i was just researching some doggie stuff online and found a harness that i paid 29.99 for, for only 3.99 at walmart, his dog food, i paid 25.00, for only 15, his toys, that i pay 5.00-10.00 for at petco, for only 2.99 at target/walmart. I have always thought that if u paid more and got the more expensive things, that it would be BETTER quality. i guess not though, cause i found the SAME exact stuff ONLINE. I paid 15 for shirts and sweaters, and found them 2 times less Online. his raincoat and a black fleece hoodie, 29. # for cheaper. i dont mind tho, its worth it, u make mistakes to learn from them, right? I have only had him for 1 month, so i feel like i have to get him only the best, and EVERYTHING i see, he has to have. I am running out of money ( that i dont have ) VERY fast. I am left with about 40 dollars, out of 891 per month. Pretty terrible, huh? Now i know, just go slow, he doesnt need everything RITE away. He is pretty much allset for a LONG while now with everything, hes got a carrier, a doggie bag for when we go out, amongst LOTS of other things, ive spent WAY TOO much on him this month.. its worth it tho. 

ps: im sorry about freaking out earlier, i am not going to leave.. that was immature of me to even say.. =( sorry


----------



## Ory&C (Mar 20, 2005)

What's up with the capital letters? :? Sounds like you like to shout a lot!!

Anyway, my dogs have always been spoiled and got everything they needed, but when it comes to accessories they only have the basic stuff. 2 winter coats (one for cold and one for rain) and few collars (if one gets damaged or lost there are few others). The most money that goes for my billy is for food that simply has to be best quality and obviously for dog shows. They cost money!!  there's money that you spend on entry fees and most of all money that you spend on traveling to the place where a certain dog show is held.


----------



## kitty (Dec 29, 2005)

As some of you know I'm still looking for a chi but cant have 1 just yet,but when I did have my Bostons an my granma's chi( i raised it as she lived with us) they were spoiled on a budget! I waited to really buy their clothes when they were grown. The clothes I did buy ended up lasting their lifetime an was worth every cent I spent! an toys amazing specially the Kong also lasted a lifetime! but of course they had treats all the time! its like having another baby! another reason for my waiting a bit cause I'm expecting my first, but I still cant wait for a baby pup!


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

*Renee,* a zirconia is a man-made (synthetic) substitute for a diamond. A diamond takes hundreds of thousands of years to make by mother nature. Thus, it's more expensive.


----------



## poppy (Mar 23, 2006)

Hey all 
I haven't had Poppy long either and I must admit I too have "wasted" money on her .. 2 coats.. heading into summer  telling myself they'll be more expensive in the autumn so buy while a "bargain" tees, sweatshirts and a dress... a baby pink collar with angel in diamonte letters, a matching leash, a white & diamond collar witha "gold" barrell for her ID info, 2x black collars one with 3 rows of diamante the other with 4 rows of multicolur rhinestones, a pretty floral collar witha pink bell, a puppia harness & leash, 2 beds as she hated the first one.. and toys and chews    I do shop around and hope that I get bargains :? I buy her pretty things If I have a few extra $£ if not .. heck she doesn't mind as long as I love her and feed her .........
Poppy


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

Don't worry about it Renee, everyone gets a little snappy sometimes. I'm glad you're not leaving. 

I think it sounds like Happi has everything he needs.


----------



## tasel (Dec 2, 2005)

(I have posted this in the other thread, too..)

Whoa... can't believe my "Spending" thread escalated to this... 

We all say hypocritical things... on a forum, that can get out of hand as all you say is archived - you can't just say you never said it... 

*Renee* - the only reason some members may seem "mean" to you is that they do try to protect the forum community... that means, trying to keep people away who blatantly lie or only use this forum to somehow get attention. This all happened before - sad, I know - but this has made a lot of members more suspicious about inconsistent postings. On the one hand an innocent may be accused. On the other hand, it keeps the forum more safe for the members within. 

If you are an honest person as you tell us you are, please don't be mad. Just try to understand why the others behave the way they do...


----------



## Blue Velvet Elvis (Dec 23, 2005)

Lory07 said:


> Ya'll (Texan) are acting like a bunch of snappy chi's....can't we all just get along  :lol:



lol


----------



## LuvmySkippy (Oct 11, 2005)

It's funny, but it seems like Skippy likes stuff that was never meant to be a toy better than her actual toys! For example, empty water bottles to play soccer with all over the living room...and toilet paper rolls. And don't get me started on what she'll do to a box of kleenex. A lot of the toys I've spent money on she has ignored! Lesson learned for me!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

When Carl was a little puppy I bought him SO MANY toys that I only really have to buy him new bones now, and the occasional new toy. He's not a big fan of clothes, and his collar is just a cheap blue one from Wal-mart.
Puppy pads can be pretty pricey but I buy in bulk. He has a big container of treats that will last him several more months. 
So he's a pretty inexpensive guy! He has a constant supply of bully sticks (for when we have company- it keeps him busy lol)
Whenever we go to PetSmart (a few times a month) he gets new bones and a new toy or two.

But I definitely remember spending a ton when he was a puppy. It seemed like I was at the pet store several times a week getting him new leashes, harnesses, toys, puppy pads... :roll:


----------



## dolly'sgrandma (Nov 8, 2005)

I think we all spend way more on them when they are puppies. They legitimately NEED so many things, and they are so irresistible...you just want to dress them up and get them toys and treats!!!

Vet care is where I spend the money...and on food. But I'm lucky...Dolly's favorite toys are whatever beanies she can snatch and grab from my daughter's room AND the evil, awful socks. She has more fun with a sock. 

I spent a LOT on my first baby as well, and when kid number three came along (every bit as sweet and cute), I figured out SHE didn't care what she was wearing, as long as she was safe and fed and loved and cuddled. By then, with three kids, there weren't as many trips to Baby Gap!


----------



## Kristin (Nov 12, 2004)

I would love to spend a bunch of money on Lina and Boss and if I have extra cash that doesn't have a place (and won't) then there's a chance I might splurge and get them a little toy or a new kind of treat..sometimes even clothes. I never buy something that one can have but the other can't. So..it can get pricey. Vets and food is what kicks my butt lol. But, they NEED those things, so it's something I am clearly willing to shell out money for. I'm also a single mother of a 3yr old, so he comes first...then the dogs..then myself.


----------



## littleone (Apr 22, 2006)

tasel said:


> Note: I just ordered some James Wellbeloved kibbles... and I miscalculated the amount!!!  I bought 6x2kg packets... and now I have 12kg in my flat which makes my bedroom smell of dog food (because I don't want it in the living room!). So we sleep with windows open... :roll:


Haha I just bought a 7.5 kilos sack of the White Fish & Rise and it stinks of old akvarium water! And this will take for ever to finish! :lol:


----------



## lecohen (Feb 13, 2005)

tasel said:


> Oh well, I don't spend $300 a week on any of my two chis or both of them combined... BUT I do buy tem the best dog food I can find (in my opinion, it's James Wellbeloved in the UK), and I do make sure they go to good vets, are healthy, etc.
> 
> What is best does not necessarily have to be expensive anyway... I mean there is a vet like 3 min. walk down the road from me, which is probably good, but due to the neighbourhood, also quite expensive. However, there is Beaumont Animal Hospital down the road (about a 10 min. car drive), a veterinary surgery linked to the Royal Veterinary College here in London - that means there are some of the best vets there (well, they teach so they must be good - and there are only a handful of veterinary colleges in the UK, so getting in is quite difficult), but students are allowed to watch and help. The good thing is due to it being part of the college, there are quite good facilities available. And it's not expensive at all...
> 
> ...



oooh, thanks for the tip, I am going to check out the Beaumont Animal Hospital


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

In reading this thread it struck me that we really are spoiling ourselves when we buy our dogs outifts and pretty collars & charms and things becuase the dogs could care less what they wear. Toys and treats are a differet story but there are lot more ways to spoil your chi than to spend money on things they don't care anything about. They want our time & love that's how you spoli a chi


----------



## *Andrea* (Jan 30, 2006)

I am guilty of spending money on Junie but it is always with in reason. I went to Petco yesterday (with Junie, she loved it!) and spent more than I intended to :roll: Then, I took Junie home and we played outside ( I got great pictures that I am going to post!) and she had so much fun with a stick and playing chase that the little .99 toy I got her was completely forgotten! I love that she can do that! I love buying things for her but I agree, it needs to be with in reason. But you have to admit, they look so darn cute in new colors and t-shirts!!! :wave:


----------



## Renee xO (Mar 29, 2006)

A cubia Zriconea isnt a real diamonds??????? Are you sure? What is the difference?? O i am confused now. 

Tasal- Id just like to say that if someone on here does lie, who cares. let them, what does it matter? If i said i bought happi a car, and i lied about it ( oviously lol he cant drive ), what does it matter? how does that affect anyone on here? If someone wants to be an idiot, and lie.. let them. I just laugh at people like that, its pathetic. It has, or should have no affect on anyone UNLESS its directed towards them or includes that person, in the lie itself. Then thats when it can get frustrating and cause a HUGE ordeal. but if its harmless and not directed towards anyone, just laugh it off. 

Hang on, i have to go back and re read some other posts directed towards me on this thread lol. i forgot what else what writtin... hang on ill edit this post in a sec when i re read

Kay, i read it all again.. 
Gypsy - no im not gunna leave, thank you for being supportive about my stay! =)


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Cubic zirconia is not a real diamond...I bought a pair of cubic zirconium earrings for $6.99, lol.
Here's what a google search came up with:

_Cubic Zirconia is well known as a substitute for diamond, due to its high hardness and great fire. But in recent years, it has established itself as a gorgeous gem in its own right. CZ is a beautiful synthetic gemstone that is durable and inexpensive and now even comes in any color of the rainbow, making it even more desirable. _


----------



## Renee xO (Mar 29, 2006)

o wow, thank u..well, i guess the silver i got is worth more then the stones itself. its real silver, if that counts for anything =) hehe


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Renee xO said:


> Tasal- Id just like to say that if someone on here does lie, who cares. let them, what does it matter? If i said i bought happi a car, and i lied about it ( oviously lol he cant drive ), what does it matter? how does that affect anyone on here? If someone wants to be an idiot, and lie.. let them. I just laugh at people like that, its pathetic. It has, or should have no affect on anyone UNLESS its directed towards them or includes that person, in the lie itself. Then thats when it can get frustrating and cause a HUGE ordeal. but if its harmless and not directed towards anyone, just laugh it off.


I think Tasel made a fair and valid point, Renee. It partly acts as an explanation as to why people (in your opinion) 'picked on' you: if forumites think from your posts you're lying, then, they're not going to trust you or want you around. A forum is a community like any other; IRL or online it's the same. I wouldn't want to be around people I suspect of lying IRL, so why should I want to do that online? :?

If you want people to stop being suspicious of you, don't snap so much at their constructive comments (which Tasel's was). If you'd been mature enough to leave up the posts in the thread where you said you couldn't afford to move out, then we would all have been less suspicious. The fact you deleted 'evidence' makes you seem even more shady, IMHO. 

Try and read people's comments to you constructively; I rarely see comments on here that are meant as anything but. 

(This comment, incidentally, is constructive and my attempt at helping explain why I - and I suspect a few other forumites - agree with the sentiment of what Tasel was saying).


----------



## Ms_P (Apr 25, 2004)

The other thread was locked. 
Why do you feel the need to continue on this thread?
Just let it go already, this one will be locked soon.


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Ms_P said:


> The other thread was locked.
> Why do you feel the need to continue on this thread?
> Just let it go already, this one will be locked soon.


Which one was locked? I haven't seen any. I last posted on a locked thread, two days ago. If you mean that one, well, I think this is about something different :?

I just think Renee needs not to feel that the world is against her; I'm not going to apologise for expressing my opinion. It would be nice for her to enjoy being here, and I think if comments were taken more constructively then she would enjoy it more.


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Renee xO said:


> Tasal- Id just like to say that if someone on here does lie, who cares. let them, what does it matter? If i said i bought happi a car, and i lied about it ( oviously lol he cant drive ), what does it matter? how does that affect anyone on here? If someone wants to be an idiot, and lie.. let them. I just laugh at people like that, its pathetic. It has, or should have no affect on anyone UNLESS its directed towards them or includes that person, in the lie itself. Then thats when it can get frustrating and cause a HUGE ordeal. but if its harmless and not directed towards anyone, just laugh it off.


If you can't see how lying affects other people, then ... well, I don't even know what to say to that really. What's the point of anything in life if you can't trust people? I had a friend once who was a pathological liar. His lies didn't 'hurt' anyone, but you just couldn't believe anything he said, and if someone is going to lie about everything, then what's the point in talking to them at all? Truth and honesty are the basis for everything in life. At least they should be. I have absolutely no use for liars. I don't want to waste my time reading lies, and neither does anyone else. If I wanted to do that I'd read a fairy tale :?

What would the world be like if everyone lied? Doctors, newspapers, husbands and wives, teachers, scientists? Lies do affect people, and just because they don't come from someone like these people doesn't make them any less wrong.


----------



## ~Jessie~ (Oct 30, 2005)

I completely agree, luvballet. Nothing makes me more upset than a liar.


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

luvballet said:


> I don't want to waste my time reading lies, and neither does anyone else. If I wanted to do that I'd read a fairy tale :?


But there aren't any fairy tales involving chihuahuas... :shock: :wink: 

Lies upset me, no matter how directly or indirectly I'm affected personally. Absolutely shocking that someone should need to ask why it matters whether someone lies or not... :evil: 

The story of the girl who cried wolf and all that... :roll:


----------



## Courtney (Jun 2, 2005)

I agree with luvballet, too. I work with a girl that lies about everything and I've caught her in so many that I don't trust anything that comes out of her mouth anymore. How would you feel if someone felt that way about you? 

I would hate to learn that everything & everyone I knew on this forum was a lie, wouldn't you?


----------



## Krista (Dec 29, 2005)

Bubblymintyaero said:


> But there aren't any fairy tales involving chihuahuas... :shock: :wink:


Hehehehe ^_^


----------



## Bubblymintyaero (Jan 18, 2006)

Courtney said:


> I would hate to learn that everything & everyone I knew on this forum was a lie, wouldn't you?


*Knocks on computer tower*
You mean you don't just live in my computer, Courtney, you're all real people :shock: :lol: 

Seriously, though, yeah, it would be awful to think everyone on here was a liar and that things I read were nothing but lies. Even if there were one person on here lying, that's more than enough and I'd find that extremely off-putting.


----------



## queenspugs (Nov 20, 2005)

_*I havent been on this site for so LONGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGGG :lol: 
But since i got my Sugar :angel11: i thought Have read see whats doin & read about other Chis as I sooo luve em  

:shock: 
And U know what the SAME AS :roll: ..what happened when i last viewed.. :roll: :evil: 

Yes Some People/posters I may know :?: ...some may not but for Crying out loud Gals..Enjoy.. :lol: .. Relax.. 8) & Adore your Chi's...coz ULTIMATLEY thats why your here right??? 

& think on Others before you start to :cussing: :wink: :wave: *_


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: With that being said, this is locked. 

If you do not agree please PM me. :wave:


----------

